# cockatiel seizures



## kazaam (Dec 23, 2008)

My cockatiel has had a couple of seizures in the past couple of months.

I saw the start of one, when he had just flown round the room, sat on the sofa edge, his wings both up a wee bit, and his tongue out, it was as if he as paralyzed, he tried to fly to the top of his cage, couldnt and he started having a seizure, so i took him in my hands, fed him water, and he was fine after a couple of minuted.

This isn;t everyday, but I am still worried, and am taking him to an avian vet.
I am wondering what the likely cause is, and he is almost a year old i think, I also think he may be moulting cos' he is losing quite a few feathers at the moment.
I want to make sure that seizures definitely means something is wrong.

Also, my insurers for my cockatiel said they only pay out IF there is an illness. I don't want to take him in, and end up having the insurers refusing to pay out because there is nothing wrong with him.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Take him in!Seizures are a major red flag that something is terribly wrong.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please, what color/mutation is he? It is defintely a male? 

If so there are some mutations that are subject to seizures. Cinnamon, or a bird with Cinnamon like Cinnamon pied, Lutino, fallow, or splits to lutino or fallow. 

It is a rarity when it happens...but a very small percentage of males in these color mutations are prone to seizures because they have a malabsorption problem and do not assimilate the calcium properly in their body. Most times a drop (1) of a calcium syrup (neocalgluconate) on their tongues, and withing 30-60 seconds can calm them down and bring them out of a siezure.


----------



## kazaam (Dec 23, 2008)

RG Walker said:


> Take him in!Seizures are a major red flag that something is terribly wrong.


I am taking him to the vet for the first time. I am taking him to see an avian vet.
I have heard a lot about avian vets making birds worse before, is this true?

I am just worried.
Have most of you had good experiences with avian vets?

I am going to take him as soon as I can.

Also, if your cockatie/bird/parrot has ever had a seizure, what was its diagnosis? and did everything work out?

I would really appreciate ANY help/advice/replies.

His back/top is grey, front is light grey fur, he has light yellow feathers on his tail, bright yellow crest and face, orange cheek patches.

i am not 100% sure he is male but it sure looks like it to me


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

One of my girls is at the vet right now.I do trust my vet.I used to have a link to the AVA that had a list of recommended vets by area,but can't find it now.You could go dig around there website.AVA=American Veternarian Association.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm...sounds like yout boy is a Normal grey/pied...or lightly pied. Do you know what his parents were?

The colors mentioned in my previous post are suseptable to mteabolic disorders contribiting to hypocalcemia which cause seizures.

There are so many causes for seizures.

Most vets are very good. When you hear bad things about their abilities is when someone has waited to long before bringing a bird to the vet....especially if it dies. Vets are not miracle workers. When a bird is brought in too late the chances of reversing the problem are slime, and even the best vets have an uphill battle to save/treat the bird.

Phone locally...like whom you got your bird from for recommendations.

Ok...with siezures what the vet will do is ask you about diet, and the birds environment...such as cage, toys...cleaning materials used etc. The more info you supply the better the vet can determine what types of tests or cource of action to use.

He/she will want to do a full physical and neurologic examinantion including a CBC, biochemical analysis and blood metal concentrations. If he suspects metal toxicity (can cause seizures) then he may also want to do X-rays to evaluate bone quality and screen for metal particles especially in the GI tract. While waiting for test results the vet will probably put the bird on some type of supportive care and start a treatment if he suspects something.

Please don't hesitate while you are there to ask any questions that come to mind. If given something for the bird that you have to do at home make sure before leaving that you fully understand what he/she has instructed. Take a notebook, take nottes.

Good luck....Susanne


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Are those mutations more susceptable from line-breeding, inbreeding,etc 
To Get the color mutation ???


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good question...

I have had a couple that did come from line-bred lines and some from selective (generations of unrelated) stock.

I Have had several over the years. Once I know which male has hypocalcemia problems I will add just a little liquid calcium to the water the day before.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

kazaam said:


> I have heard a lot about avian vets making birds worse before, is this true?


Of course you'll always hear horror stories. But that's true with any doctor, animal or people. In this case...your bird is having seizures and NEEDS to see a vet.

How did you find the vet you're taking your bird to? Try to find some reviews online that their clients have typed up; oftentimes that'll give you a good idea of how good a vet this person is. You're definitely going to an AVIAN vet, right? Sometimes general vets don't do a very good job with birds - they're not used to working with something so small and fragile - while avian vets, naturally, do a much better job.

I was happy with my avian vet, medicinally wise. She found a problem in Halley's digestive system, prescribed medicine, and everything was better in two weeks. The only thing I was unhappy with was, well, she seemed rather rushed through his check-up, and I didn't like how short she clipped his wing feathers and nails. Aside from that, where the actual illness was concerned, she was very good.

It's natural that you're worried for your bird's sake, but taking him to the vet is the very best thing you can do for him now.


----------

